# Flare letter types? - Canadian



## E32Strider (Apr 5, 2009)

Does anyone here know what Type A, B,C, and D flares are? I'd like to comply with Canadian requirements (although voluntary for a visitor) when I go up there and need to have (12) flares, not more than (6) of which need to be Type D.

I can't find a listing of flares by letter type anywhere with Google or on the Canadian vessel safety pages.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

Type A = parachute flare
Type B = Multi-star flare
Type C = Hand-held flare
Type D = Smoke flare

You can find more info on safety equipment requirements here.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The limitation on Type D is probably due to the fact that they're daylight only devices... don't do much at night.


----------

